# 2019 SEL Front Wipers Randomly Going Off



## R-LineMidwest (May 24, 2019)

I have a 2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line Jet Black. Over the past couple of months i've noticed my front wipers will randomly turn on for one swipe. The first couple of times I thought I had bumped the stalk and didn't think anything of it. However it's happened a number of times and I didn't touch anything. The tricky part is it seems to be such a random event. It doesn't happen every time I am driving, sometimes it won't happen for weeks but then i'll have a day where it happens multiple times. I feel like it's just barely intermittent enough to where I ask myself if I am going crazy or its actually happening.
I've already spoken to my local VW dealer about it and all they can offer is "bring it in and we will see if we can replicate it". I just don't want to waste a day without a vehicle only for them to not be able to replicate the issue.

Any ideas of what could be causing this? Or am I crazy?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm not exactly sure how the 2019 wiper stalk works, but my 2021 (SEL P R-Line) has a "rain sensing" position.
It's when you push the stalk UP 1 position.
There is a rain sensor mounted on the inside of the windshield (in the mirror housing) and when it senses rain the wipers will randomly swipe, depending on the force (abundance) of rain there is.
I have had mine come on for just one or two swipe when there is barely a sprinkle.

Of course, for you it could be something different, just thought I'd share...

Bob.

EDIT: Sorry I know I keep changing my description, but the truth is I set it there once and haven't touched it since.
It works great in that position!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Here is a better explanation:


----------



## R-LineMidwest (May 24, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Here is a better explanation:
> 
> View attachment 145475



That definitely might be the culprit, although it has only happened during dry conditions and they've never come on in the car wash. I'll check this though and see if it makes a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Never been in a car wash, but maybe the system is smart enough to know that the trans is in Neutral and the rain sensors are turned off????


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

Often, if the vehicle ahead of me has sprayed their own windshield and I'm following behind, my wipers will do an auto-swipe as the sensors behind the rear view mirror in my Tiguan have detected liquid on the area of the windshield, directly within it's view.
That section isn't visible from the driver's seat (as it's obviously shrouded from view by the sensor/camera housing) - so the windshield might look to be dry everywhere else.

The sensor is... sensitive!


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I wish it was less sensative. Most times I want it to wipe less (another 1-2 notches below the lowest setting).


----------



## wrwarwick (Jan 11, 2022)

I have this _exact _problem on my 2019 SEL Premium. I have the auto wiping turned off in the car's settings, and the lever is in the off position. It seems mainly random; but at times I feel like bumps in the road or speedbumps and the like might cause it as well. I just had the car in for it's 20k miles and mentioned it to the dealer and of course they couldn't replicate it. 

It's gotten a bit worse lately too. I would guess 80% of my rides now cause the wipers to randomly go off. 

Any ideas? I honestly feel like the best answer is just give it to the dealer until they can replicate it happening. Maybe there is something loose with the bumps causing it?


----------



## tiguan_21_07 (7 mo ago)

wrwarwick said:


> I have this _exact _problem on my 2019 SEL Premium. I have the auto wiping turned off in the car's settings, and the lever is in the off position. It seems mainly random; but at times I feel like bumps in the road or speedbumps and the like might cause it as well. I just had the car in for it's 20k miles and mentioned it to the dealer and of course they couldn't replicate it.
> 
> It's gotten a bit worse lately too. I would guess 80% of my rides now cause the wipers to randomly go off.
> 
> Any ideas? I honestly feel like the best answer is just give it to the dealer until they can replicate it happening. Maybe there is something loose with the bumps causing it?


I have the same issue, with my 2019 SEL, I don't have auto wiping at all and I believe it happens in warm weather and sometimes even when I use the turn signal. 
So my though is bad wiring or something like that.

Did you figure it out?


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I've had it happen just a few times on our SE over the last year, but never more than once a day.


----------



## tiguan_21_07 (7 mo ago)

PZ said:


> I've had it happen just a few times on our SE over the last year, but never more than once a day.


Did it happen during warm / hot days?


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Yes, most likely as that's our weather 9 months of the year, but I haven't really kept note of it.


----------



## vw_alltrack_owner (3 mo ago)

I have a 2019 SEL Alltrack Sportwagen with the same problem. It seems to happen with bumps as well or when the car shifts like hard turns. Going to the issue of hot weather, it seems to me more so when the car heats up. So if the weather is cold, then it seems like there needs to be more driving to heat up the car before it starts going off. I've been getting the same response of non-replicability from the dealership, but considering that I bugged them so much about it, recently they told me that they'd be willing to hold it for a couple days, so I'm hoping they can replicate the issue.


----------

